# Best place to buy inexpensive aquarium stand



## Pansophy

There's a 75 gallon tank sitting in the living room, all empty inside. Need to raise her spirit. Where's the best place to find a decent stand?
I love the idea of a DIY project, but I don't have carpentry experience nor the proper tools and I don't believe the price is that much different.


----------



## Fish_Man

I would say check on kijiji or craiglist


----------



## fish_luva

Are you looking for just a wooden stand or are you considering metal as well?? I know there are people on here that make custom metal ones as well as wood as i have seen postings.


----------



## Fish_Man

Big Ray said:


> I would be interested to know as well, would u happen to knwo the cost ?
> 
> I also have a 65 G on a low stand which needs to be replaced, and a new 7 footer tank being built need a stand for that as well.


Are you building the tank?


----------



## Fish_Man

Big Ray said:


> I would love to build it myself, lol, but that is as far as I have gotten till now. lolol
> 
> I have not been able to find good glass shops yet, asked a aquarium store and they wanna charge too much for the glass (as its gotta be prety thick for a 7 footer.)
> 
> so still in plannig process. of course I spoke to John from NAFB and he quoted me around 700, so gotta see if I can buy glass at cheaper lol


Sounds good. Let me know if you find anything. Did John quote you with plastic trims on the tank too?


----------



## Pansophy

fish_luva said:


> Are you looking for just a wooden stand or are you considering metal as well?? I know there are people on here that make custom metal ones as well as wood as i have seen postings.


both would do fine.


----------



## Fish_Man

Big Ray said:


> naaa, its gonna be rimless, they look much much better in my opinion, but need thicker glass.


I like rimless too but I find it chips off easily at the corners if not handled properly.. but with a tank that size.. I don't think you'll be moving it around much


----------



## Fish_Man

Pansophy said:


> both would do fine.


here is something.. dunno if its in your price range tho or maybe you can get cheaper if you wait

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-hobbies-crafts-90-gallon-Aquarium-Stand-W0QQAdIdZ201138269


----------



## fish_luva

Big Ray said:


> I would be interested to know as well, would u happen to knwo the cost ?
> 
> I also have a 65 G on a low stand which needs to be replaced, and a new 7 footer tank being built need a stand for that as well.


hi Big Ray,,, I don't know this person but i did email them and he builds custom metal stands. Not sure on price myself but i need to get one done somewhere for my 110 drilled tank. The stand that came with it was rusted through underneath, while it only looked like surface rust, it ate away from the inside... upsetting but buyer beware in my case.
Anyways Here is the link this guy steve sent me with his pictures. He is from Price network under the username of *crawdaddy*
http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk17/crawdaddy905/Stands/

Link for the ad: http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/Brampton_1__Stands_made_4_you-277798.html
If you do speak with him let me know how it goes.. i will be regardless in a few weeks time, once i get ready to set that tank up......
Hope this all makes sense... 
Sheldon 

Here was part of the ad:
Need a custom stand made for your tank? All sizes and shapes made from metal. PM me with your size for a quote 
When you are asking for a quote, also include the height you would want the stand and also how many gallons the tank will be, it helps alot. I like to make my stands the same dimensions as the foot print of the tank ex: tank is 72" X 18" , stand is 72" X 18" If you would like the stand a little bit larger, please tell me. If the stand will hold more than one tank, I will need more dimensions, ex: the height from the floor to the top of the lower tank, the height of the tank, the space you would like between the top of the lower tank and the beginning the metal rack that will hold the second tank.


----------



## fish_luva

sorry... my post was supposed to be for " Pansophy " BUT it can be for everyone 
Cheers!!!


----------



## Pansophy

fish_luva said:


> sorry... my post was supposed to be for " Pansophy " BUT it can be for everyone
> Cheers!!!


Thanks for the link.
I saw the pictures and I hope the metal legs don't scratch wood floors. Maybe a flat rubber stopper could help.


----------



## Fish_Man

Big Ray said:


> well. those stands are about 100 bucks at BA ! standard size though.


is it worth it at BAs?

I slowly think not....


----------



## Pansophy

Big Ray said:


> well. those stands are about 100 bucks at BA ! standard size though.


I called BA's. they quoted me at $90 for 48"x18" metal stand.


----------



## Pansophy

I just a message, and you're right, he can't do standard size stand below 125 gallon. Which is too bad, I thought his stands look great.


----------



## vrb th hrb

I've used the black metal stands from BA's a few times now, last one I bought was used, sanded of the rust, gave it a coat of tremclad, good as new. Never had an issue with these stand. put round felt under the legs if hurting the floor is an issue, but still expect a dent if you ever move that sucker


----------



## Marowana

fish_luva said:


> hi Big Ray,,, I don't know this person but i did email them and he builds custom metal stands. Not sure on price myself but i need to get one done somewhere for my 110 drilled tank. The stand that came with it was rusted through underneath, while it only looked like surface rust, it ate away from the inside... upsetting but buyer beware in my case.
> Anyways Here is the link this guy steve sent me with his pictures. He is from Price network under the username of *crawdaddy*
> http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk17/crawdaddy905/Stands/
> 
> crawdaddy built quality stands and he can custom your stand to your needs.
> 
> building a stand out of 2x4 requires less tools and skills than you think.


----------



## Aquatic Designs

I can provide you with custom metal stands as well. PM Snoball and ask how the quality and stability is. He just purchased that exact size for 2 90 gallons.


----------



## fish_luva

Aquatic Designs said:


> I can provide you with custom metal stands as well. PM Snoball and ask how the quality and stability is. He just purchased that exact size for 2 90 gallons.


Sorry "J".... i can't believe i forgot you..... please forgive me  Yes,,,, I saw the custom stands that "j" can get .... they are amazing... 
Your just going to have to get me up their to see everything again to refresh my memory.. Sent you an email by the way, when ya gost a chance
sheldon


----------



## Aquatic Designs

I have one in my shop now 6'x2'. Anytime you want to swing by is fine by me.


----------



## Russgro

BA also sell wood stands, you couldn't put a sump under, but for $120 or $150 if you want it black you can get 48x18.


----------



## vrb th hrb

Big Ray said:


> are they stable ? cause they are missing the X metals at the back
> 
> what size is it ?
> 
> I would love to get one of those too, but just scared cause of the tipping comment.


tipping?

it would take alot to tip 500+ pounds of water me thinks...... of course that depends on how level/stable your floor is too......

i had a 75 gallon on shag carpet which was laid over old parquee (sp) floor in my last apartment, tipping over was never a second thought. as someone else said on here, 500 pounds settles into the floor pretty quick


----------

